# ElPaso, TX to Los Angeles, CA - 803 miles...



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2018)

El Paso,TX to Beaumont, TX - 832 miles.

“_You can drive all day till the sun has set, and you still ain’t got outta Texas yet.”_


----------



## hjmick (Jun 11, 2018)

Erick, Ok to Glenrio NM... 185 miles across Texas... 2 hrs 45 min...


Seriously though, I have driven across the wide part of Texas more than once... Camarillo Ca. to Houston... Albuquerque to Houston... Long damn drive...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Erick, Ok to Glenrio NM... 185 miles across Texas... 2 hrs 45 min...
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have driven across the wide part of Texas more than once... Camarillo Ca. to Houston... Albuquerque to Houston... Long damn drive...


If ya wanna be bored shitless drive lengthwise though Nebraska........., on I 80..........


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Erick, Ok to Glenrio NM... 185 miles across Texas... 2 hrs 45 min...
> ...


I-80 in from Evenston to Cheyenne in Wyoming.  Don't coffee up....do crack.

Amarillo to Fort Worth on 287.....that is the flattest, emptiest, most boring stretch of land on Earth.   The Sahara Desert has more interesting characteristics, even if the scenery includes nothing but a dead camel or two.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


I did 287 a couple of times many, many, many (ad nauseum) moons ago so glad I've never had to do it again.


----------

